# R34 Z Tune Replica (almost anyway)



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, there is only 20 genuine Z Tunes worldwide. Since I can't buy one nor afford one, I thought I would try and recreate one; at least the exterior for now. All exterior parts are genuine Nismo items. 

I plan to ungrade engine capacity eventually. 







Glad to share this with you all:thumbsup:


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Bigger Pics mate! 

Marc


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice, there are quite a few people here who have the z tune kit, (myself included)

if you wanted a true z tune feel, respray it in silver


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Fixed images. Silver paint and black mags.... I prefer White with gunmetal mags


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

I like it! :thumbsup: 

Marc


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

I like the r34 in that white......NICE!!!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful 34:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for comments


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks really nice in white


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice nice!! Very nice! 

Hey quick question mate, by looking at your plates, your in aussie?? Im in the process of getting my white R34 GTR kitted aswell, at the moment, just Do-luck skirts, and wanting Z-tune front guards and bonnet. But concered with some of the kits. NZ have very few R34 GTRs and so dont have many places u can get kits from at all. 

So, did u get these Z-tune parts from JS Auto Imports?? Im wanting to order some parts from them, but because as i need to pay for shipping to NZ, i cant just return them easily if the quality of the parts are so so.

Being fibreglass, the front guards, are they "lumpy" at all? How are the fitments? By the look of ur pictures, everything look good tho! :clap:


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry didnt bother to read... as i was too buzy drooling over the pics... genuine NISMO items?? ouch, dat would of cost an arm and a leg for em??


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I agree with above, even thought it is a gorgeous car in white, if you want the true Z-tune look you are going to have to spray it


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Addicted2boost,

All Z Tune body parts are genuine Nismo items. The quality and fitment is perfect. Other micellaneous details such as inclusion of mounting hardware, gaskets, high quality wire mesh grille, fitting instructions, shims, spacers and the all important Nismo Certificate of Authenticity should not be overlooked. The fibreglass front guards have no rippling and require very minor surface preparation prior to painting. They do take a bit of finesse to align with the bonnet though. The Full carbon fibre bonnet has rain channels in the lower edge of the vents and drain holes. I would not bother with aftermarket copy kits as fitment may be dubious. 

I imported my kit through Nissan Australia. It certainly costed me a lot of dough, but that was when the Aussie dollar was buying almost 100 JYP. Now it will be prohibitively expensive! 

Good luck with your car

Cheers


----------



## Turbo Piston (Aug 11, 2008)

ON another note, I'm from Aus too, there is a guy who makes the nismo kit, it is a copy but his work is really good. I'm extremely picky with my car, and he is the only one I trust to do my kit. If you want details let me know


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

i need this stuff but i cant get it in England .


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

skyjuice said:


> i need this stuff but i cant get it in England .


course you can, you just need to know the right people to ask:chuckle:


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

nice car, I love the Z-Tune kit. After seeing it in person a few times you can definitely see the quality of worksmanship put into the Nismo products.


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

I am finally proceeding with engine and brake upgrade. 










What's in the shopping cart:

New Nissan N1 RB engine block
HKS RB2.8 Step 2 stroker
HKS V Cam Type A
Nismo Plenum
Nismo AFMs
Nismo Super Coppermix Twin plate clutch
Tomei RB High performance Oil pump
Garrett 2860R -5
Sard 700cc injectors
Ap Racing Formula Brake kit 6Pot/4Pot

Engine install currently in progress....


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

What an upgrade - should be great.. New packages are good!!


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Geez, Matt. That picture makes me a little excited in the pants!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

keep up the gd work mate love the enthusiasts


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that's shopping! :smokin:

Nice car Matt!!


----------

